# Easy Potato Bake



## jsmahoney (Nov 30, 2006)

1 pkg. country hash browns
1 can cream of chicken 
1 can cream of celery
1 pkg. ceddar cheese
1 container of sour cream


Mix all together, bake in over 350 unitl done. Approximately 30-40 minutes.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds great....going to try that soon.

I do one with:
- Grated cooked potatoes...or hash browns
- Grated cheddar cheese
- Chopped onion
- Sour cream
- Garlic Salt & Pepper

Probably turns out much like yours...


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the added onion and garlic, I think I will add that to the recipe too!
Thanks!


----------

